# (NE) Golden Retriever MHR Ranger's Red Desert Banger MH** WCXert Banger MH** WCX



## PHRGold (Sep 23, 2013)

*(NE) Golden Retriever MHR Ranger's Red Desert Banger MH** WCX*

MHR Ranger's Red Desert Banger MH** WCX

(FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger OS FDHF x Jaco's Red Desert Cider WCX*** OD). Banger is quite the specimen - breakneck speed, a water entry that will leave you grinning (he has a dock jumping title to his name as well), and a lovable golden disposition. For seven years he's been stacking geese and piling up ribbons and he shows no signs of slowing down. Stud fee is $1,000. We also ship fresh chilled semen. 
Call Bill at 308-440-7466 or email to [email protected]





























Web site:http://www.PHRGold.comHip clearance:OFA GR-103341G26M-VPIEye clearance:CERF GR-377106/2012-43Elbow clearance:OFA GR-EL24458M26-VPIPRA1 status:Animal Genetics ClearPRA2 status:Animal Genetics ClearIchthyosis status:Animal Genetics Carrier


----------

